# ارجو المساعده الفيس بوك بتاعى اتعمله disable



## chico_tec5 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا كل عام و انتم بخير
ارجو المساعده فى استعاده الحساب الخاص بى على الفيس بووك حيث انه تم عمل disable له:83::82:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يمكنك طرح الطلب في ملتقى الحاس بالالي . نحن هنا في قسم هندسه الاتصالات.
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## mayora (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هل الفيس بوك بينفتح ولا لا وكمان لو مش موجود حسابك اتاكد الاول ان اسمك مش موجود عن طريق بحث اصدقاء وابحث عن اسمك اذاكان موجود حاول استرجاع الباسورد بارسالة اللى الاميل بتاعك


----------



## mayora (15 سبتمبر 2009)

افتح الاميل الخاص بيك والمشترك فية ستجد رسالة من الفيس بوك للتاكيد حسابك اضغط عليها لتاكيد حسابك هذا حسب فهمى للرسالتك اذا كان هناك شيئ اخر ارجو التوضيح اكثر


----------

